# shively's taxidermy



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Sorry for such a first sad post but my best friend has a bear skin at shively's taxidermy and he died last night. Could someone please PM me with thier phone #. So I can call them to make some arrangments. Thanks.
Gary.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

If you go to the DNR site and type in liscenced taxidermist, you will find a city by city list. You should be able to find his number there. Sorry about your buddy.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Thanks again for the PM and sorry for the misspelling of *shalvis. *I was a little distraught. I called them today and we will be making arrangments to get the hide from them. My buddy died Sunday night after we got home from fishing. By the time I got home he was gone. Gonna miss him badly, he was my everything, friend, brother and father figure. 
Gary.


----------



## Steelfishin (Jan 16, 2003)

Sorry to hear man, keeping thoughts for ya -


----------

